# Power Wagons



## Guido Salvage (Feb 12, 2011)

In the course of my life, I have owned 3 Dodge Power Wagons. The first was a 1972 W-300 with a 9' bed and 12,000 PTO driven winch on the front. I sold it in 1982 and thus do not have any pictures.

Next up was a 1970 W-200 that was equipped with a 413 and Carter AFB coupled to a 4 speed. Sold it 3 years ago.







This is my current one, a 1989 that is powered by a 360 and has a Boss plow.


----------



## Blaszer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 53 flatfender I'm restoring...


----------

